# gene question



## BLUEROCKET (Aug 22, 2017)

I recently purchased a blue male that came from a scatter breed female and the sire was a blue brindle from them they threw black a white pups blues and also a tri color pup. The mom was black and white i believe. Does this mean my pup has this tri color gene im just now learning about.


----------



## BLUEROCKET (Aug 22, 2017)

*quick question*

I recently purchased a blue male that came from a scatter breed female and the sire was a blue brindle from them they threw black a white pups blues and also a tri color pup. The mom was black and white i believe. Does this mean my pup has this tri color gene im just now learning about the tri color pits and merle im used to the old school jeep red boy mayday dogs but since moving to texas i see blues everywhere could someone give me a little info on these beautiful animals please


----------



## BLUEROCKET (Aug 22, 2017)

*looking for advice*

I have a blue male with a with chest and im just curious what i would get if i breed him to my blue female with white chest? my males father had the tri color gene and i think the mother did to cause one of my pups brothers was the tri color would my male be able to produce a tri color pup if breed to my blue female? NO IM NOT LOOKING TO BREED THEM JUST CURIOUS!! they are just my house dogs both are getting fixed this week. im more into the wrorking old school bloodlines these are just for show any answers


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue on blue almost always throws blue. Tan points MIGHT show but not likely often if at all. What you have are most likely American Bullies and not APBTs. So if you're more into gamebred dogs, you won't find much if any in the way of blue, or anyone who breeds for specific colors or markings. 
Genetics should be studied for structure, confirmation, and the best traits for what the dog is used for. Color, should be the last thing on your mind if you are looking to really get into dogs. Showing, breeding, working, etc.


----------



## BLUEROCKET (Aug 22, 2017)

ok i understand that much im not looking for any game or work to be done with them i was just asking just to know but thanks for the quick response


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Tri is recessive, and I believe you have to have the gene in the lineage of both parents to produce it.

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Canine/Canine-color/ALocus.asp


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

BLUEROCKET said:


> ok i understand that much im not looking for any game or work to be done with them i was just asking just to know but thanks for the quick response


Weight pulling & Lure Coursing are awesome dog sports to do with your dogs! I tried it once in 2007 and have been addicted since... 

You can "Google" events in your area.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Your dog has 66% chance of carrying tri color. 

If he does carry it he won't produce any tri pups with your female unless your female also carries tri


----------

